# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  A vos adresses !!Tombola terminée  Asso La Graine Vagabonde

## bouletosse

Bonjour à tous   :Smile: 

Nous revoilà pour une nouvelle TOMBOLA  :Smile: 

Notre association la graine vagabonde doit faire face à de nombreux problèmes de santé de nos rescapés ( hépatite sévère, calicivirus ++++, FIV + , FELV +, Tumeurs mammaires, tumeur nasale, maltraitance soins d'urgence) LES FACTURES SONT LOURDES ET NOMBREUSES 

............

Le principe est le même :2 le N°   :Smile: 

Règlement :

- par paypal : (merci de noter pour les Loulous) nalibertad26@yahoo.fr

- par chèque à l'ordre de " Association la graine vagabonde"

à envoyer à : (merci de noter pour les Loulous) 

"Association la graine vagabonde

ESCDD, Place de l'évêché

26150 Die"

  Mes amis je compte sur vous pour Participer et/ou Partager  


- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Voici les Numéros disponibles :* 

*1.2. . . .8. .10. ....15.16.17.18.19.20

... .23.24.25.26. ..28.29.30.31.32.33.34.35.36.37.38.39.40

41.42.43.44....46.47.48.49. .51.52.53.54.55.56.57.58.59.60

61.62.63.64.65.66.67.68.69.70.71.72.73.74.75.76.77  .78.79.80

81.82.83.84.85.86.87.88.89.90.91.92.93.94.95.96.97  .98.99.100

101.102.103.104.105.106.107.108.109.110.111.112.11  3.114.115

116.117.118.119.120.121.122.123.124.125.126.127.12  8.129.130

131.132.133.134.135.136.137.138.139.140.141.142.14  3.144.145

146.147.148.149.150.151.152.153.154.155.156.157.158.159.160

161.162/163.164.165.166.167.168.169.170.171.172.173.174.17  5

176.177.178.179.180.181.182.183.184 185.186.187.188.189.190

191.192.193.194.195.196.197.198.199 ET 200*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il va y avoir de très jolies lots  
Vous allez les découvrir le weekend prochain  

Un peu de patience

----------


## bouletosse

*Numéros disponibles :*


*1.2.10.15.17.19.20

23.24.26.28.29.30.32.34.35.36.38.39.40

42.43.44.46.47.48.49.51.52.53.54.55.56.58.59.60

61.62.63.64.65.66.67.68. .70.71.72.73.74.75.76.77.79.80

81.82.83.84.85.86.87.88.89.90.91.92.93.94.95.96.97  .98.99.100

101.102.103. .105.106.107.108.109.110.111.112.113.114.115

116.117.118.119.120.121.122.123.124.125.126.127.12  8.129.130

131.132.133.134.135.136.137.138.139.140.141.142.14  3. 145

146.147.148.149.150.151.152.153.154/155.156.157.158.159.160

161.162/163.164.165.166.167.168.169.170.171.172.173.174.17  5

176.177.178.179.180.181.182.183.184 185.186.187.188.189.190

191.192.193.194.195.196.197.198.199*

----------


## Darlow

J'enverrai un chèque dans les prochains jours, pour 5 numéros, n'importe lesquels.
A bientôt!  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

> J'enverrai un chèque dans les prochains jours, pour 5 numéros, n'importe lesquels.
> A bientôt!


Tes numéros sont  10.38.134.149 et 184

Merci Darlow de répondre présente à chaque Tombola 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Numéros disponibles :
**
2.15.17.19.20

23.24.26.28.29.30.32.34.35.36.39.40

42.43.44.46.47.48.49.51.52.53.54.55.56.58.59.60

61.62.63.64.65.66.67.68.70.71.72.73.74.75.76.77.79  .80

81.82.83.84.85.86.87.88.89.90.91.92.93.94.95.96.97  .98.99.100

101.102.103.105.106.107.108.109.110.111.112.113.11  4.115

116.117.118.119.120.121.122.123.124.125.126.127.12  8.129.130

131.132.133.135.136.137.138.139.140.141.142.143.14  5

147.148.150.151.152.153.154.155.156.157.159.160

161.162.164.165.166.167.168.169.170.171.172.173.17  4.175

176.177.178.179.180.181.182.183.185.186.187.188.18  9.190

191.192.193.194.195.196.197.198*

----------


## Darlow

Merci pour les numéros!  :Smile: 
Mon chèque part aujourd'hui.
Bonnes ventes!  ::

----------


## bouletosse

MISE A JOUR DE LA GRILLE :

*2.15.17

23.24.26.28.29.30.32.34.35.36.39.40

42.43.44.46.47.48.49.51.52.53.54.55.56.58.59.60

62.63.64.65.66.67.68.70.71.72.73.74.75.76.77.79 .80

81.82.83.84.85.86.87.88.89.90.91.92.93.94.95.96.97 .98.99.100

101.102.103.105.106.107.108.109.110.111.112.113.11 4.115

116.117.118.119.120.121.122.123.124.125.126.127.12 8.129.130

131.132.133.135.136.138.139.140.141.142.143.145

147.148.150.151.152.153.154.156.157.159.160

161.162.164.165.166.167.168.169.170.171.172.173.17 4.175

176.177.178.179.180.181.182.183.185.186.187.188.18 9.190

191.192.193.194.195.196.197.198*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Peu de participants ....

----------


## Darlow

Je vous ai fait un peu de pub sur FB!  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

> Je vous ai fait un peu de pub sur FB!


Merci beaucoup

----------


## bouletosse

*MISE A JOUR DE LA GRILLE :*
*
15.17

23.24.26.29.30.32.34.35.36.39.40

42.43.44.46.47.48.49.51.52.53.54.55.56.60

62.63.64.65.66.67.70.72.73.74.75.76.77.79 .80

81.83.84.85.86.87.88.89.90.92.93.95.96.97.98.99

101.102.103.105.106.107.108.109.110.111.112.113.11  4.115

116.117.118.119.120.121.122.123.124.125.126.127.12  8.129.130

131.132.133.135.136.138.139.140.141.142.143.145

147.148.150.151.152.153.154.156.157.159.160

161.162.164.165.166.167.168.169.170.171.172.173.17  4

176.177.178.179.180.181.182.183.185.186.187.188.18  9.190

191.192.193.195.196.197*

----------


## bouletosse

*MISE A JOUR DE LA GRILLE :*
*

23.24.26.29.30.32.34.36.39.40

42.43.44.46.47.48.49.51.52.53.54.55.56.60

63.64.65.66.67.70.72.73.74.75.76.77.79 .80

81.83.84.86.87.88.89.90.92.93.95.96.97.99

101.102.103.105.106.107.108.109.110.111.112.113.11  4.115

116.117.118.119.120.121.122.123.124.125.126.127.12  8.129.130

131.132.133.135.136.138.139.140.141.142.143.145

147.148.150.151.152.153.154.156.157.159.160

161.162.164.165.166.167.168.169.170.171.172.173.17  4

176.177.178.179.180.181.182.183.185.186.187.188.18  9.190

191.192.193.195.196.197*

----------


## bouletosse

Voici les lots  :Smile:  

*A- Un bon pour 2h de ménage gratuit 
B- Une jolie bague
C- Un collier Rouge* *
D- Un kit Gourmand 
E- Collier Rond Rouge 
F- Collier Arbre de Vie
G- Sautoir Rouge 
H- Très long Collier 
I- Maillot de Bain Rouge et Blanc (neuf)
J- Maillot de Bain Beige (neuf)
K- Maillot de Bain Motif (neuf)
L- Petit Sac tissu avec Maillot de Bain deux pièces (neuf)
M- Maillot de Bain Bleu (neuf)
N- Maillot de Bain Orange (neuf)
O- Très beau gants (nruf)
P- Collier coeur
Q- Collier boule verte 
R- Magnets
S- DVD Brice de Nice 
T- Collier boule bleu
U- Beau sac de sport
V- Sac "banane" avec sa gourde
W- Collier Gris*

----------


## bouletosse

*MISE A JOUR DE LA GRILLE :


23.26.29.30.34.36.39.40

42.44.47.48.49.51.52.54.55.60

63.64.65.66.67.70.72.74.75.76.80

81.83.84.86.87.88.89.90.92.93.95.96.97.99

102.103.105.106.107.108.109.110.111.112.114.115

116.117.118.119.120.121.122.123.124.125.128.129.13  0

131.132.133.135.136.138.139.140.141.142.143.145

147.148.150.151.152.153.154.156.157.160

161.162.164.167.168.169.170.171.172.174

176.178.179.180.181.182.183.186.187.189.

191.192.193.195.196.*

----------


## bouletosse

*Nouvelle mise à jour effectuée*  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

Personne pour un petit numéro à 2€ ...

----------


## bouletosse

Gaïa vous souhaite un très bon weekend  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

Youhou....... il y a quelqu'un

----------


## bouletosse

*MISE A JOUR DE LA GRILLE :


47.48.49.51.52

64.65.70.72.74.76.80

81.84.88.89.90.95

106.108.109.115

120.124.125

131.132.140.143

147.148.151.153.157

162.164.167.171

179.181.182


*

----------


## bouletosse

Mise à jour effectuée

----------


## lola34

Je prends 5 numéros. Je peux mettre les €10 avec le don pour Shayam ?

----------


## Nounoune

Je prend 15 numéros  :: 

Si possible : 29-30-63-66-102-107-111-119-123-136-142-176-183-189-191. Mais si certains sont pris, je vous laisse en choisir d'autres à la place.

Je vous envoie le paiement par paypal dans la foulée.

----------


## bouletosse

> Je prend 15 numéros 
> 
> Si possible : 29-30-63-66-102-107-111-119-123-136-142-176-183-189-191. Mais si certains sont pris, je vous laisse en choisir d'autres à la place.
> 
> Je vous envoie le paiement par paypal dans la foulée.


N°  29-30-63-66-102-107-111-119-123-136-142-176-183-189-191 réservés Merci beaucoup Nounoune 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je prends 5 numéros. Je peux mettre les €10 avec le don pour Shayam ?


Oui Bien sur pas de souci  :Smile:  juste préciser que les 10€ et votre participation à la tombola de L'asso 

Vous voulez quel N° ?

----------


## lola34

N'importe lesquels, ceux que vous choisirez seront les bons.

----------


## Doudoudegenève

Bonsoir,je vous laisse choisir mes 15 billets, c'est plus simple !

----------


## bouletosse

> N'importe lesquels, ceux que vous choisirez seront les bons.


Voici vos  numéros :  26.40.130.172 et 196

Merci Beaucoup

----------


## bouletosse

> Bonsoir,je vous laisse choisir mes 15 billets, c'est plus simple !


Voici vos N° 44.55.86.92.105.112.117.122.129.138.152.161.168.18  7 et 193 

Merci beaucoup Doudoudegenève

----------


## bouletosse

*MISE A JOUR DE LA GRILLE :


48.49.51.52

64.65.72.74.76.80

81.84.89.90.95

106.108.109.

120.124.125

131.132.140.143

147.148.151.153.157

162.167.171

179.181.182*

----------


## lola34

Réglement envoyé ce jour groupé avec Shayam.

----------


## bouletosse

*FLASH INFO :* il y aura des petits lots de consolations pour les non gagnants du tirage  :Big Grin:  

C'est le moment de choisir son n° !!

----------


## bouletosse

Pépita vous souhaite une très bonne soirée  :Big Grin:

----------


## bouletosse

*MISE A JOUR DE LA GRILLE :


48.49.51.52

64.65.72.74.80

81.84.90.95.108.109.

120.124.125.131.132.140.143

148.151.153.157

167.171.179.181.182*

----------


## bouletosse

Thémis et ses copains comptent sur vous 
Il reste encore des N° dispo avant de faire le tirage au sort :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

*MISE A JOUR DE LA GRILLE :


48.49.51.52

64.65.74.80

84.90.95.108.109.

120.124.125.131.132.140.143

148.151.153.157

167.171.179.181.182

Il reste 31  N° de dispo 
2 le petit N° 

 Les doudous comptent sur vous*

----------


## bouletosse

Mise à jour de la grille  :Smile: 

et un petit Bisou de Balou

----------


## bouletosse

*MISE A JOUR DE LA GRILLE :


49.51.52.64.65.84.

95.124.131.132

140.143.151.153.157

167.171.179


*

----------


## bouletosse

*Il reste 18 Numéros de dispo 
2€ le petit numéro

 Les doudous comptent sur vous*

----------


## bouletosse

Tombola terminée 

J'essaye de faire le tirage au plus vite _émoticône grin_
Merci de me communiquer vos adresse en MP et oui chacun aura son petit lot

----------


## Darlow

Ah, c'est super ça!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bouletosse

MP envoyés aux participants 

Nos protégés vous remercient

----------

